# أبل تقاضي شريكاً سرق 100 ألف منتج



## paul iraqe (4 أكتوبر 2020)

رفعت شركة أبل دعوى قضائية ضد شريكها السابق لجهود إعادة تدوير  الإلكترونيات بزعم أنه باع ما يقرب من 100 ألف جهاز آيفون وآيباد وساعة  (Apple Watche) تلقاها لإعادة تدويرها.
ولطالما عملت أبل على زيادة  فعالية عملية إعادة التدوير، وتعتمد في سبيل ذلك على بعض الشركات الشريكة،  ريثما تتمكن من نقل العملية بالكامل إلى مرافقها الخاصة بها.

ووفقًا  للتقارير، تقدر أبل أن شريكها السابق (Geep Canada) الذي تعاقدت معه  لإعادة التدوير قد سرق نحو 100 ألف جهاز آيفون وآيباد وساعة (Apple  Watche).
ولم ينكر (Geep Canada) السرقات، لكنه رفع دعوى قضائية مضادة مدعيًا أن 3 موظفين قاموا بهذه السرقات دون علمه.
وتقول شركة أبل إن هؤلاء الموظفين كانوا من كبار الإداريين في (Geep Canada).
وتم الكشف عن القضية علنًا الآن، لكن شركة أبل رفعت الدعوى في شهر يناير 2020، ورفع (Geep Canada) الدعوى المضادة في شهر يوليو.
ويبدو  أن الشركة المصنعة لهواتف آيفون قد اكتشفت السرقات المزعومة في نهاية عام  2017 أو بداية عام 2018، وذلك بعد أن توقفت عن العمل مع (Geep Canada).
واندمج (Geep Canada) في شهر سبتمبر 2019 مع شركات أخرى لتشكيل شركة (Quantum Lifecycle Partners).
وتنص  دعوى أبل على أنها أرسلت 531966 جهاز آيفون إلى (Geep Canada) لإعادة  التدوير بين شهر يناير 2015 وشهر ديسمبر 2017، إلى جانب 25673 جهاز آيباد  و19277 ساعة (Apple Watch).
وراجعت أبل بعد ذلك مستودع (Geep Canada)، وعلمت أن بعض أجهزتها يتم تخزينها بعيدًا عن أجهزة الشركات الأخرى.
وبعد اكتشاف هذه الأجهزة، فحصت أبل الأرقام التسلسلية لجميع الأجهزة التي أرسلتها إلى (Geep Canada).
وبحسب ما ورد، فقد اكتشفت أبل أن ما يقرب من 18 في المئة من هذه الأجهزة أو 103845 جهازا لا تزال نشطة عبر شبكات الهاتف المحمول.
وتدعي أبل أن عدد الأجهزة المسروقة سيكون أعلى بكثير، حيث لا يتم عرض الأجهزة التي لا تدعم (LTE).
وقالت  شركة أبل إن هناك ما لا يقل عن 5336 كيلوغراما من الأجهزة قد اختفت من  مستودع (Geep Canada) دون تدميرها، وهي حقيقة أكدها (Geep Canada).
 				  						 	  				        	        	 		 			وتسعى شركة أبل إلى استرداد كامل الأرباح المحققة من إعادة بيع هذه  الأجهزة، بالإضافة إلى 31 مليون دولار كندي (22.7 مليون دولار أميركي).
ووفقًا لملفات المحكمة، يبحث (Geep Canada) عن الموظفين الثلاثة لكي يدفعوا التعويضات والتكاليف إذا فازت أبل.
ويقول (Geep Canada): إنه عانى من خسائر تجارية كبرى بسبب السرقات وإنهاء شركة أبل للعقد.


----------

